# Train Collection Spreadsheet...



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I decided to create a spread sheet of my train collection... What do you think? I will add the car numbers and prices this weekend, but how does it look besides that? I hope you think it looks good 
I bet no one knows this is here...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

This is awesome.

I want to do this for my LGB collection.

Is this on Google Docs or Excel?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That was done on Excel 2007... I only have the trial version though, from a PC apps class I took in college... It was only supposed to last six months and I downloaded it at the beginning of October which means that it should have run out at the beginning of April, but it has not


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Good lord. 

Where do you live?

he he he imp:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

alfalfa said:


> Good lord.
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> he he he


LOL, what does that have to do with anything Alfalfa? :sly:

EDIT: Wow, I just got that... I am not very quick as you can obviously see :retard:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I do not want to make another thread about this, so I will just have this make-shift poll, LOL... Which version of the spreadsheet do you like better, A, B, C, or D? If you compare them you can see what I changed between them... I simply can not decide which version looks better :dunno:
HIDE


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I like that you have a total savings column. I tried to use that to influence my wife on train items, but she told me in no uncertain terms that I'm not saving money by spending it -- do without!


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> LOL, what does that have to do with anything Alfalfa? :sly:
> 
> EDIT: Wow, I just got that... I am not very quick as you can obviously see :retard:


Sorry about that. No one has ever gottin my sence of humer. n



Still can't see or spell.

I did buy the best tequila the loocal liquir store had.. 



Tiny bottle mcost $20

I am still; enjoying my birthday.

The 420 kid


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Boston&Maine said:


> Which version of the spreadsheet do you like better, A, B, C, or D? If you compare them you can see what I changed between them... I simply can not decide which version looks better...


Nobody has an opinion on which one of these looks the best? Arrg, I still can not make up my mind 



Boston&Maine said:


> I only have the trial version though, from a PC apps class I took in college... It was only supposed to last six months and I downloaded it at the beginning of October which means that it should have run out at the beginning of April, but it has not...


Wow, this was a very close call... My "trial" version expired this morning and I have a whole lot of assigments due tomorrow... Luckily the "ultimate steal" deal ends tonight, so I was still able to get the full version of Office 2007 for $73.00... Talk about living life on the edge


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: They all look great to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

alfalfa said:


> :thumbsup: They all look great to me. :thumbsup:


That does not help me, pick one _now_!









Pretty please?


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I pick 2


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

sptrains.com said:


> I pick 2


Breaking news, there is other life out there on the forum! :laugh:

Thank you for answering, I was actually leaning towards B too, but then there is also choice C... Arrg, I hate not being able to make simple decisions


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, I think I have figured everything out... As you can see I colored the UP and ATSF roadnames, and I also have it set up so when I get any BN stuff it will be green and any BNSF stuff will be orange... I did this since these are my favorite modern roadnames and will probably consist of the majority of my freight...

Then I made a whole bunch of charts, and I will do the same for my locomotives as my collection grows... Oh yea, those numbers are not accurate, but it is not like you can't just do the math anyways 

So, anyone want me to make a spreadsheet for them? 

EDIT: I also decided to link the item numbers to the online catalog, but I could only do it for the MTH cars because Lionel sucks, LOL...
OO


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You must of picked one by now . So which one is it????
Please answer:
This thread is dying fast and I don't want to be the thread killer!LOL


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> You must of picked one by now . So which one is it????
> Please answer:
> This thread is dying fast and I don't want to be the thread killer!LOL


*crickets chirping*

LOL, it looks like I picked out option C... Did you look at the attachments in thread post number 14?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

To go along with my spreadsheet I have decided to print out all of the online item pages for the items that I own... Of course I organized them in a binder in the same order they are listed in the spreadsheet... Anyone else do stuff like this? LOL


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> LOL, what does that have to do with anything Alfalfa? :sly:
> 
> EDIT: Wow, I just got that... I am not very quick as you can obviously see :retard:


I don't get it.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> I do not want to make another thread about this, so I will just have this make-shift poll, LOL... Which version of the spreadsheet do you like better, A, B, C, or D? If you compare them you can see what I changed between them... I simply can not decide which version looks better :dunno:
> HIDE


E All of the above.


----------

